# Mantus Anchors Giveaway!



## SailNetAdmin (Nov 4, 2013)

*Mantus Anchors Giveaway exclusively for Sailnet - Members!*

Would you like the chance to win a prize?!

*Rules:*

• Dates 03/01/2016 - 03/31/2016

One entry per member permitted.

*Two steps to enter:*

1. Enter your information for the contest here

2. Post a link of what you would like to purchase from Mantus shopping cart with your gift, in the Mantus Give Away thread

*Giveaway Prizes*:

2 x $200 Gift Certificates
7 x 50% off Gift Certificates

• Winners will be chosen at random by Survey Monkey! 

~ Community Support


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Bridle - Mantus Anchors

Could really do with this


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

I would use it for a new anchor

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchors - Mantus Anchors


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I would like to win a Mantus 35lb anchor, and I would purchase a Mantus Universal Anchor Bracket to go with it.

Feel free to enter the contest at this link. 

[EDIT] WOW!! Thank YOU to all of you that followed the link that I provided above!


----------



## hornet (Nov 26, 2015)

Would get a roller ! mantusanchors.com/bow-roller/


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I would go for a Mantus Anchors | 45 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors likely bigger than I need, but we have shifting currents here on the river that runs two ways.

entry link included for your convenience! Mantus Anchors | Mantus Give Away for the Sailnetters - Mantus Anchors

And believe me this would be a big improvement to the 40 year old Danforth I currently have!


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

I need a new anchor, an anchor roller would be nice as well


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd be looking at a nice Mantus Anchors | 25 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors and roller myself!

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I'd love a couple more Mantus bottle openers. I was given one as a gift and really like it.

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Bottle Opener - Mantus Anchors


----------



## flyrod (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the stern anchor roller, and maybe the bridle or hook.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally, a swivel that is not the weakest link?
Mantus Anchors | Mantus Swivel - Mantus Anchors


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's what I'd order:

Mantus Anchors | Medium Mantus Bridle - Mantus Anchors


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

I would love to win this anchor:

Mantus Anchors | 25 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## kenr74 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mantus Anchors | 25 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

The 25 Pound Galvanized Anchor works for me...

Mantus Anchors | 25 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I wont be entering, I already have most of what you sell!!!

Of course my 65lb Mantus anchor sets FAST, every time.
But I am truly amazed by the dinghy anchor. This is my 4th dinghy anchor...and my last dinghy anchor. It just flat works. Dinghy anchors are light weight and so they dont have much to drive them down. Doesnt matter with the Mantus. We sat on a windy beach with another similar sized dink. Their danforth was at least twice the size of our mantus. They dragged and we didnt.

And the cockpit light is very well made. The charge lasts a good long time. Love it.

Good luck sail nutters!


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

I would like the Mantus Anchors | 25 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors and would probably add an anchor roller.


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

I would buy a new anchor and rode as current is a bit undersized.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I just purchased a Mantus Anchors | 25 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors about a month ago, but it's too big for my anchor locker when assembled, so I'd love a Mantus Anchor Universal Bracket to store it in.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My cart is full with a 35 lb galv model.

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Cart - Mantus Anchors


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Mantus

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Swivel - Mantus Anchors

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Chain Hook - Mantus Anchors


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

I would buy bow-roller.

I have to post this 10 more times before I can post link since I recently joined.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Bridle - Mantus Anchors

Yup. Definitely need one of these.


----------



## oldlaxer1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I could really use a Mantus 35lb anchor!
Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchors - Mantus Anchors

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Cart - Mantus Anchors


----------



## SOVT (Feb 18, 2011)

An S2 swivel would be perfect


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Dinghy anchor, maybe two and a couple of chain hooks.


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

A bridle and swivel would come in handy.

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Swivel - Mantus Anchors


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

have a great mantus anchor already hanging from the bow roller. (It is far superior to the old CQR copy that previously sat there)

But aMantus Anchors | Mantus Snap-On Light - Mantus Anchors or three would be totally cool.

And of course, I't be nice to have something better than a stupid mushroom, so I'd grab a 
Mantus Anchors | Mantus Dinghy Anchor - 316 Stainless Steel Collapsible - Mantus Anchors


----------



## michael.anda (Feb 27, 2016)

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchors - Mantus Anchors


----------



## pcmm (Jan 31, 2014)

I would love a 65lb galvanized version of your anchor!

Mantus Anchors | 65 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Chain Hook - Mantus Anchors

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchors - Mantus Anchors

Either would be awesome!!


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Cart - Mantus Anchors

One of these would be great.


----------



## boz86 (May 17, 2012)

I'd get an anchor, too.


----------



## basssears (Nov 8, 2010)

35# Galvanized anchor:
Mantus Anchors | 35 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors

Small bridle w/stainless hook for 3/8":
Mantus Anchors | Small Mantus Bridle - Mantus Anchors

Anchor bracket:
Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchor Bracket - Mantus Anchors

Rail clamps for 1" rail:
Mantus Anchors | Mantus Rail Clamp - Mantus Anchors

Snap on light:
Mantus Anchors | Mantus Snap-On Light - Mantus Anchors

And, of course, a Mantus bottle opener:
Mantus Anchors | Just Plain Cool! - Mantus Anchors

Bring it on!

-- Bass


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

I would get bow roller.

Seven more posts and them I can post link.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Mantus anchors rock and Greg stands by his product. Here is my review from the early days of Mantus:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FBGq_cHyabN7sVYNg&sig2=3i6RHd0egyTo3SNoYpDrWw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

My current anchor is barely enough for the dinghy let alone the boat so I would get something that might actually work.


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd like a second Mantus dinghy anchor for my 18 ft skiff so I can anchor bow and stern off the beach.

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Dinghy Anchor - Welded One Piece Galvanized - Mantus Anchors

These anchors are awesome!


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

Dinghy ancor and the new Headlamp would be cool.
Mantus Anchors | Mantus Cart - Mantus Anchors


----------



## reduc (Sep 19, 2014)

A bridle to start.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

A nice 25# Mantus anchor would look pretty good hanging off the bow

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchors - Mantus Anchors


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Reportedly, Practical Sailor has some warning in this month's issue over the Mantus chain hook having an unusually negative impact on chain strength. I haven't read the article, but it's referenced in another thread here. I hope Mantus will weigh in.


----------



## FloridaBoy (May 4, 2014)

I appreciate the opportunity to enter this contest! I'd be looking at at 35 or 45 lb Mantus anchor for my 12000 lb, 35 footer. Thanks!! Kevin


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Reportedly, Practical Sailor has some warning in this month's issue over the Mantus chain hook having an unusually negative impact on chain strength. I haven't read the article, but it's referenced in another thread here. I hope Mantus will weigh in.


Thank you for referring to that, Minne.

In case Mantus has a problem finding the thread, it is here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-...sturbing-report-mantus-other-chain-hooks.html
(I started it)

The test in in the March 2016 issue of Practical Sailor, pages 16-20.


----------



## SeaDogCPA (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello All! Great to enter into a contest to win a Mantus Anchor! Can't wait for the drawing! Debbie


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great looking anchor and nice products... I would be happy with just the Mantus can opener... but lightning only strikes once... so here is my shot.

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchors - Mantus Anchors

I bet several members here won't be winning the Mantus anchor with that negative rhetoric.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

guitarguy56 said:


> ....I bet several members here won't be winning the Mantus anchor with that negative rhetoric.


Especially the editors at Practical Sailor.

Although, for me, I'm not at all surprised by the seeming lack of destructive testing. I am surprised that Mantus has not addressed the PS article publicly. Says something.


----------



## CaptNutRub (Mar 6, 2016)

For me it would be a Mantus Bow Roller 

and a new 35 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor


----------



## Ranthra (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm already a satisfied Mantus anchor owner, but I do need the Anchor Mate to make for a more secure holding position. And the bow roller has my eye also.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Could do with a new bridle, yeah OK the bottle opener is cute and dinghy anchor would not go astray but what about that Snap On Light ? A simple easy to rig, rechargeable light for the cockpit that is 2700k. Now that is nice. I wants me one of them. :laugh


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

This would be pretty sweet
Mantus Anchors | 45 lbs Stainless Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## georgec11 (Nov 23, 2002)

I would like:
Mantus Anchors | 85 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors

Mantus Anchors | Medium Mantus Bridle - Mantus Anchors

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchor Mate - Mantus Anchors


----------



## lumpy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

I know the admiral would like this hanging off the bow 
Mantus Anchors | 35 lbs Stainless Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors
But I'd feel a whole lot better dropping this into the great unknown
Mantus Anchors | 35 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Mantus Anchors | 45 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## Mischief1945 (Dec 11, 2015)

A 75lb version of Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchors - Mantus Anchors would definitely help me sleep better at night.

Having one of these whilst under sail Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchor Bracket - Mantus Anchors would also help my wife sleep as she would know the boat was smart and tidy.


----------



## canmor (Nov 10, 2011)

A 35# anchor would make me sleep better.


----------



## jcapo (Jul 17, 2000)

I really, really, need a new anchor.

Mantus Anchors | 65 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Great stuff! I'd buy this:

Mantus Anchors | 85 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Mantus Anchors | 25 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors

25 lb anchor for me, possibly a 35......25 would work overall better than my 10Kg Bruce.

Marty


----------



## No Agenda (Sep 30, 2011)

This would be nice for our boat

Mantus Anchors | 35 lbs Stainless Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## snz2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mantus Anchors | Medium Mantus Bridle


----------



## Koinonia M27 323 (May 3, 2014)

Any or all of these would be a welcome addition to my boat, both for enjoyment and safety.

mantus-swivel/]Mantus Anchors | Mantus Swivel Archives - Mantus Anchors

mantus-snap-on-light/]Mantus Anchors | Mantus Snap-On Light Archives - Mantus Anchors

mantus-anchor-tether/]Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchor Tether - Mantus Anchors


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

Could definitely use one of these 45lb. Galvanized Mantus Anchors

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Cart - Mantus Anchors


----------



## Iodine (Mar 5, 2016)

One of these would be a fantastic upgrade over my current anchor:

Mantus Anchors | 45 lbs Galvanized Steel Mantus Anchor - Mantus Anchors


----------



## mdidomenico (Jul 5, 2012)

I could use a second anchor

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchors - Mantus Anchors


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

A 35 pound galvanized anchor.


----------



## JimHawkins (Aug 25, 2006)

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Dinghy Anchor - Mantus Anchors
looks like a great dinghy anchor.

This looks cool, too
Mantus Anchors | Mantus Snap-On Light - Mantus Anchors


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Anchor Tether - Mantus Anchors

Because you don't want to lose your anchor.


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

I would get a few of those items as well.


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

I would get a bow roller:

Mantus Anchors | Mantus Bow Roller - Mantus Anchors


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Does Mantus really give away an anchor?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> Does Mantus really give away an anchor?


well the offer is actually not for a free anchor, but for $200 GC, or 50% off. But I seem to recall the last time they offered it they did pull through. So Mantis Anchor Giveaway, is not a giveaway of a Mantis Anchor, but by Mantis Anchor.


----------



## dcastleb (Feb 15, 2014)

This would be a great upgrade:

/25-lbs-stainless-steel-mantus-anchor/


----------



## Mantus Anchors (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulation to the winners! If you are a winner we emailed you your winning coupon. Thank you Netters for playing..
Greg


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

Mantus Anchors said:


> Congratulation to the winners! If you are a winner we emailed you your winning coupon. Thank you Netters for playing..
> Greg


Are you sure you have my correct email? It seems I haven't received my notification that I won.

Mike


----------



## Mantus Anchors (Dec 13, 2011)

mike can you send me your full name and email and I will check... to [email protected]


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

Mantus Anchors said:


> mike can you send me your full name and email and I will check... to [email protected]


Greg,

Sorry. It was an attempt to inject humor into my 57 year losing streak in contests of chance.

Mike


----------



## Mantus Anchors (Dec 13, 2011)

Mike_NC said:


> Greg,
> 
> Sorry. It was an attempt to inject humor into my 57 year losing streak in contests of chance.
> 
> Mike


Oh,


----------



## uncle stinky bob (Feb 28, 2016)

Mantus Anchors said:


> Congratulation to the winners! If you are a winner we emailed you your winning coupon. Thank you Netters for playing..
> Greg


Thank you very much Greg and Mantus Anchor. I'll be placing my order after the first of April when I get back to the boat. 50% off is very nice indeed!


----------



## replusted (Dec 17, 2001)

This was the strangest give-away promotion I have ever seen. Your contest "Rules" state that the contest will end on 3/31/16 yet you announced the winners on 3/28/16 which is three days early. I tried to enter the contest today but a notice was posted that "This contest expired". Check out the first post by Admin1 stating the specifics of the contest rules. Doesn't seem very fair. Just saying.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> I would like to win a Mantus 35lb anchor, and I would purchase a Mantus Universal Anchor Bracket to go with it.
> 
> Feel free to enter the contest at this link.
> 
> [EDIT] WOW!! Thank YOU to all of you that followed the link that I provided above!


WOO HOO!! I received an email last night (with congratulations mis-spelled ) stating that I was one of the two grand prize winners! Look for an order from me in mid-late April, after I return to the home of the boat.

:Luxury:
Thank you!


----------



## uncle stinky bob (Feb 28, 2016)

eherlihy said:


> WOO HOO!! I received an email last night (with congratulations mis-spelled ) stating that I was one of the two grand prize winners! Look for an order from me in mid-late April, after I return to the home of the boat.
> 
> :Luxury:
> Thank you!


Winner winner chicken dinner!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Sweet. In for a 45# anchor. Ordered yesterday!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Follow up of what I bought here; http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/260585-mantus-anchors-follow-up.html


----------

